# Just a hello



## N13K (Jun 19, 2008)

Just joined but been reading the threads for quite a while. Ordered my car but not delivered yet - due in August, and being registered from Sept 1st.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome join here to keep you going untill August www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## N13K (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks peeps - impressive speed of replies. Hope the car is as fast


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

